# Jims this morning( thur 11)



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Went to jims this morning with fish4life we caught a couple specks Couple reds and a flounder. Little choppy n cold at first but had a good couple hours. Hoping he gets the kayak fever lol. 


Red 23 inch
specks 18 and 19
Flounder 18


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hell ya! Nice job.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

sweet


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a nice bag of fish!!! Hope to get over that way soon and fish


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

We should have had alot more but I was slacking alot of them where finicky badly taping the bait.


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep I will be buying a yack soon was a lot of fun oxbeast1210 will be doing it again.

Thanks


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice mess of fish there:thumbsup:....Thanks for sharing make the day alittle better while working:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Guess im fishing the future Ment to put thursday 3rd in title not 11th....


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice buffet!


----------



## Earl (Dec 22, 2007)

*JIms*

I've never fished Jims but am thinking about it. Do they charge you to launch a kayak?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good job Oscar. I'm hoping to get on the water this weekend.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Jims is a great place to fish. Rick (the owner) and his wife are good people and almost always have bait. Great report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice catch....................

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

they do but I launch next to simpsons pier its free


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

one of the specks became our healthy meal today lol. After my surgery I was struggling to lose the weight I had gained.
The Injury really made me sedentary. 

Thank you 
Everyone who helped us get our kayaks and gave us fishing advice I owe y'all .
Before I started I weighed 235 im down to 215 and losing more everyday. 
Im also eating healthier catching fish makes that easy . I just dont fry em.
20lbs down 35 to go I can almost start running so they will come quick!


Poor speck lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Best thing about the kayaks is they got the wife hooked something the boat never did....

but now shes bugging me to get her a pro angler for her lol


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I never have that kind of luck at jims. Good job!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

The "Jim's" area is better than ever. OX good idea launching across the way, I like Rick a lot, but for Kayaks thats the place. 
FYI: A few years ago that area got hit pretty hard by red-tide (especially the trout) but in the last year it has really made a come back. If you havent been in a while the area is worth another try. The areas north of 90 and up to the tree line have been good, look for small glass minnows being busted on. Hope I can offer at least a little help. Again great report OX.


----------



## hdvw1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Am diffently going back been some good reports coming out of that area. If anyone wants to team up and try it out let me know I would be willing to go with ya.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice slam there


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hdvw1

When do you plan on going?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice mixed stringer of fish. All good ones.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice job Oscar!


----------



## Young Guns (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice "Bay Slam".


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice work


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

yes they will. either 4 or five bucks, even charge you to park if you meet someone else. but if you go to the other side of the bridge, theres a public fishing dock there with a place you can put in for free !!

Basnbud


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Where is Jims?


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Let me know if anyone is going this week. I left my yak in storeage in NM, not by choice. I may rent one from on base. What did you cath them on? I was going to go with the gulp shrimp.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

basnbud said:


> yes they will. either 4 or five bucks, even charge you to park if you meet someone else. but if you go to the other side of the bridge, theres a public fishing dock there with a place you can put in for free !!
> 
> Basnbud


Yup and make sure you pay right when you pull in and park in the correct spot, or he'll come out and talk to you like you just ripped him off of 50 bucks or more.. There's another thread on here about jims and ahandfull of ppl said they had problems with him also..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jim's fishcamp is a small bait shop and boat launch when you take the bridge from pensacola to pace or vice versa. If you are going from pace to pensacola its on the right side. you'll see the building I think its blue if I remember correctly. 

I usually launch closer to pace at Simpson's pier its free and decent to launch at.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nathan I'm free most the week still on leave and have two yaks if u wanna try our luck one day just gimme a day in advance to plan my day accordingly
Let me know.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just saw that you have two after I sent you a pm. I'm on midtour till the 28th so that sounds good.


----------

